# La Lazio vuole Lampard



## admin (1 Gennaio 2013)

*Lotito* tenta il colpaccio: la notizia dell'addio di *Lampard* al Chelsea (Qui: http://www.milanworld.net/il-chelsea-caccia-lampard-e-sul-mercato-vt3232.html ) ha fatto drizzare le antenne al patron biancoceleste che avrebbe proposto al centrocampista un *contratto di 3 anni a 2,5 milioni di euro*. Più o meno, le stesse cifre versate alla stella Miro Klose. La trattativa, comunque, è molto difficile. I *club interessati* a Lampard sono tantissimi. E offerte superiori a quella formulata da Lotito non tarderanno ad arrivare.


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Gennaio 2013)

Non penso che Lampard accetti 2 milioni. E' più facile arrivi da noi a sto punto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Gennaio 2013)

si appunto, e pi ufacile che venga da noi che vada alla lazio con tutto il rispetto.


----------



## Jino (1 Gennaio 2013)

Sarebbe per la Lazio un grande colpo, sposterebbe gli equilibri per la lotta al terzo posto.


----------



## juventino (1 Gennaio 2013)

Se lo prendessero sarebbe tantissima roba per loro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Gennaio 2013)

sarebbe oro Lampard per la Lazio


----------



## Jino (1 Gennaio 2013)

Lampard per me, Juve a parte, sarebbe oro per qualunque squadra d'Italia.


----------



## admin (1 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo l'Ansa in queste ore sta prendendo sempre più quota l'ipotesi Inter per Frank Lampard


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo l'Ansa in queste ore sta prendendo sempre più quota l'ipotesi Inter per Frank Lampard



Ma perche non lo prendiamo noi?


----------



## DexMorgan (1 Gennaio 2013)

A quelle cifre è una rapina a mano armata.

Riguardo a noi, io adoro Frank, ma, oltre a Drogba, prenderei Strootman viste le cifre non troppo proibitive.


----------



## sheva90 (1 Gennaio 2013)

Non lascerà i Blues, secondo me rimane.


----------



## DexMorgan (1 Gennaio 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Non lascerà i Blues, secondo me rimane.



Mmm, non credo anche perchè da qualche parte ho letto che è in rotta con la dirigenza, e, ultime partite a parte, è sempre stato usato come rincalzo e non come un titolare [cosa che ha dimostrato di poter essere]. Dubito rimanga. E' proprio vero comunque che nel calcio la riconoscenza è pari allo zero.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo l'Ansa in queste ore sta prendendo sempre più quota l'ipotesi Inter per Frank Lampard



E' stato proposto all'Inter,ma i cuginastri non sanno se spendere circa 12-13 mln lordi annui d'ingaggio.


----------



## The Ripper (2 Gennaio 2013)

probabilmente resta fino a giugno e poi sverna in USA. Ma conoscendolo è uno che vuole restare sempre al top. Se si muovono Inter o Juve (noi figuriamoci!!!!!) potrebbe arrivare in Italia... ma ho la sensazione che se va via dall'Inghilterra (soluzione che vedo ancora improbabile) possa andare in Russia.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Gennaio 2013)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Mmm, non credo anche perchè da qualche parte ho letto che è in rotta con la dirigenza, e, ultime partite a parte, è sempre stato usato come rincalzo e non come un titolare [cosa che ha dimostrato di poter essere]. Dubito rimanga.* E' proprio vero comunque che nel calcio la riconoscenza è pari allo zero.*



A parte quando stai con le pezze al sedere.


----------



## admin (2 Gennaio 2013)

Dalla Gazzetta: Lotito e Tare aspettano solo il sì di Lampard per partire verso Londra e chiudere l'affare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Gennaio 2013)

Per loro sarebbe davvero tanto roba dato che aspirano al piazzamento Champions.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dalla Gazzetta: Lotito e Tare aspettano solo il sì di Lampard per partire verso Londra e chiudere l'affare.



Lampard-Klose è tantissima roba anche in Europa


----------



## Jino (2 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> probabilmente resta fino a giugno e poi sverna in USA. Ma conoscendolo è uno che vuole restare sempre al top. Se si muovono Inter o Juve (noi figuriamoci!!!!!) potrebbe arrivare in Italia... ma ho la sensazione che se va via dall'Inghilterra (soluzione che vedo ancora improbabile) possa andare in Russia.



Concordo. Se decide di lasciare l'UK è per un top club, altrimenti per andare in una squadretta rimane a casa sua, giustamente.


----------



## MisterBet (2 Gennaio 2013)

Non ci credo neanche se lo vedo che viene in Italia...nè l'Inter nè la Lazio se lo possono permettere, checchè ne dicano i giornalai...


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2013)

*Lotito fa sul serio per Lampard*. Queste le sue parole:"Quando vogliamo un giocatore quasi sempre lo prendiamo. Noi consideriamo preso un giocatore quando c'è un contratto scritto e depositato".


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Bah,questo prende 8 mln netti,non credo la Lazio possa permetterselo.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Gennaio 2013)

e se Lotito riuscisse a strappare un accordo?

Comunque 'sta Lazio sta andando da Dio.
Cambiano pochissimo...giocano a memoria e vincono. Stanno sempre lì a rompere le scatole ogni anno. Solo una stagione è andata storta ultimamente... per il resto hanno sempre fatto bene pur non avendo un grande squadra.
Lotito però ha capito che con la qualità si vince, un poò come Della Valle.
'ste squadre che non hanno grandi nomi se non 1 o 2, hanno costruito le loro squadre attorno a giocatori (anche mediocri come valore assoluto) che sanno giocare a calcio.
Candreva, Pizarro, Aquilani, Mauri... non saranno cime ma in un determinato contesto fanno la differenza.
Poi ci aggiungi Hernanes da un lato, Borja Valero dall'altro, Klose davanti e Jovetic, e 'ste squadre riescono a trovare la quadratura del cerchio.
Brave le dirigenze.
Noi andiamo dietro ai De Jong, agli Ambrosini, ai Flamini, ai Traorè. Siamo gli unici assieme all'Inter a comprare zappatori.


----------



## Jino (6 Gennaio 2013)

Lampard farebbe fare un passo in avanti notevole alla Lazio. Il giocatore è integro, lo sta dimostrando, è un grande professionista. NOI dovremmo fare un acquisto del genere.


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2013)

*I tabloid inglesi: Lampard rinnova con il Chelsea*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Gennaio 2013)

Ciao core.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The Ripper ha scritto:


> e se Lotito riuscisse a strappare un accordo?
> 
> Comunque 'sta Lazio sta andando da Dio.
> Cambiano pochissimo...giocano a memoria e vincono. Stanno sempre lì a rompere le scatole ogni anno. Solo una stagione è andata storta ultimamente... per il resto hanno sempre fatto bene pur non avendo un grande squadra.
> ...


Le Milanesi sono allo sbando, completamente...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Gennaio 2013)

io spero che lo prendono


----------



## Livestrong (6 Gennaio 2013)

Se va alla Lazio rischiano di diventare pericolosi anche per i gobbi


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Gennaio 2013)

*Ag Lampard chiude le porte a un possibile rinnovo con il Chelsea:"Non ci sarà nessun rinnovo, la decisione è presa".*


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Gennaio 2013)

Ma cosa aspettiamo?

Montolivo-niangollan-Lampard

E si va in CL


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;93661 ha scritto:


> *Ag Lampard chiude le porte a un possibile rinnovo con il Chelsea:"Non ci sarà nessun rinnovo, la decisione è presa".*



ottimo


----------



## juventino (7 Gennaio 2013)

Il procuratore di Lampard ha detto che il giocatore vorrebbe chiudere la stagione al Chelsea comunque:"Frank ha dovuto accettarlo e ora vuole solo continuare a giocare col Chelsea fino al termine della stagione". Inoltre secondo il Daily Mail pare che anche United e Arsenal siano interessate. 

Chi lo vuole mi sa che dovrà aspettare Giugno, ma secondo me con la giusta offerta si può riuscire a convincerlo a venire subito.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Gennaio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il procuratore di Lampard ha detto che il giocatore vorrebbe chiudere la stagione al Chelsea comunque:"Frank ha dovuto accettarlo e ora vuole solo continuare a giocare col Chelsea fino al termine della stagione". Inoltre secondo il Daily Mail pare che anche United e Arsenal siano interessate.
> 
> Chi lo vuole mi sa che dovrà aspettare Giugno, ma secondo me con la giusta offerta si può riuscire a convincerlo a venire subito.



penso di perchè a giugno andrebbe via a 0 giusto?


----------



## juventino (7 Gennaio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> penso di perchè a giugno andrebbe via a 0 giusto?



Si, esatto. Però io resto convinto che sia prendibile pure ora. L'unica differenza potrebbe essere che forse il Chelsea vorrebbe un piccolo indennizzo, ma francamente credo sarebbe molto poco.


----------

